
Seagate FireCuda Compute Harddisks: SMR with PMR Heads/Media? - DogRunner
A few weeks ago, I read an article at StorageReview (?) that the 2,5 inch Seagate FireCuda Compute hybrid disk drives are not using  the classic PMR technology but Shingled magnetic recording (SMR). Initially however Seagate has stated that it is PMR in their tech specs.<p>In late November 2016 they updated their documentation at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.seagate.com&#x2F;www-content&#x2F;product-content&#x2F;seagate-laptop-fam&#x2F;laptop-sshd&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;docs&#x2F;100802299d.pdf<p>Quote of the Changelog for Revision D of the tech spec: 
page 5: Add MTC bullet &amp; change Perpendicular recording to SMR&quot;<p>So I checked out all pages just to find on page 8 ( Recording and Interface Technology) 
Recording method: Perpendicular<p>Surely they wrote in the changelog that they changes Page 5, so let&#x27;s see what they wrote on page 5:<p>• Shingled magnetic recording with perpendicular magnetic recording heads&#x2F;media.<p>Wait - What ?<p>Does that mean that Seagate can classify every SMR Drive as PMR now ?<p>This is pretty serious as there are still issues with using SMR drives on Linux Kernels higher that 3.19  (Search for: Seagate Archive 8TB HDD and Linux).<p>Also it would be far more transparent for the buyer to know that SMR drives are having hard times getting large write jobs.<p>Does anyone with more technical depth with (&quot;SMR&quot; vs. &quot;PMR&quot; vs &quot;SMR on PMR Heads&#x2F;Media&quot;) can clear these things up ?
======
DogRunner
Hmm. I just saw that Seagate "Mobile HDD" 2TB hard drives are also SMR drives,
but Seagates specs says: PMR

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/10042/seagate-2-5-inch-2-tb-
hd...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/10042/seagate-2-5-inch-2-tb-hdd-smr)
versus [http://www.seagate.com/www-content/product-
content/seagate-l...](http://www.seagate.com/www-content/product-
content/seagate-laptop-fam/mobile-hdd/en-us/docs/100775165c.pdf)

